# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  brief of chapter I

## AnanY Adnan

BRIEF OF CHAPTER Iconcept of criminology and it's historical Development


definition of criminology 
*Criminology is the* *scientific** study of* *crime** as an individual and social phenomenon.*
definition of crime 

*According to its legal concept, a crime is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law
**:But according to its criminological concept, for the act to be a crime, it must meet the following conditions
** The act must be done by a person Of competent age.*
*. The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.*
*. The act must be intentional.*
*. Knowledge*
*. The act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence.*
*Mala in se and Mala Prohibit**a*
*a* *crime** is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society*
*Natural laws** are rooted in core values shared by many cultures.*
*Natural laws protect** against harm to persons*
* (such as* _(murder, rape, assault) or property (theft, larceny, robbery
statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural mores even that some laws maybe controversial
such as laws that prohapit marjiwana use__ and_ _gamblin__g 
Therefore, definitions of crimes will vary from place to place
 in accordance to the cultural_ _norms__ and mores



__MADE BY .... ANANY ADNAN._

----------

